# 1/6/15 - Paul Brown Slam



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I launched around 1300. After arriving at the first location, I saw zero signs of life. 

I decided to make a 1.75 mile peddle to the second location. When I arrived, there was a gentleman in a boat hooked up on a fish. I peddled in quietly to have a chat. Shortly after I arrived, the gentleman moved out of the area. I moved around until I found where the big fish were staging, and put the first keeper Red in the kayak. 

A very fat slot:









I landed a few more Trout before leaving the area. My main goal of this trip was to find out how the freshwater affected the area. 

I moved through an area slowly, and finally saw one lonely Mullet jump. I ended up putting a Trout and Red in the kayak before moving again. 

I approached my final target area of the evening, and finally found the amount of bait I was hoping to find. 

I caught a keeper Trout on five consecutive casts. It slowed down a little, but the Trout kept biting. 









I pulled the anchor stick, and moved a hundred yards or so the next drop off. There was plenty of bait with a little surface commotion in the area. 

A boater was catching and releasing Trout as he trolled my direction. I hooked up, on short pause, and the fish took off to the West. He casted in the same area and instantly hooked up as well. 

The fish headed for the grass and really should have got away. Some how, the hooks stayed in the fish. After a short while of getting my line out of the grass, I slipped her in the net. 

She measured 33" and weighed in at 15 lbs. Luckily, the gentleman was kind enough to weigh the fish on his boga grip and take the picture. Thanks again!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice striper, that might be the 1st one I've heard of caught on a Paul brown.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Nice striper, that might be the 1st one I've heard of caught on a Paul brown.



Bruce, what are your thoughts on these lures?

I just started experimenting with them about a month ago. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishnadikt (Aug 1, 2015)

Dude, that's solid! Much better than I did! I went out last Sat and didn't see any sign of life at all . . . I put in at Mae Lane, paddled (kicked) all the way up to the launch in Bagdad, and then back down to the yellow river entrance. I threw paddlet-tails, zaras, suspended jerk baits. Only bite I got was the frostbite on my toes (need thicker socks).


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Bad ass day and great striper bro.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I like them and have a few. You can sling them a mile.
They have an action you have to learn.
You do have to bend them back if you want the original action.

I have played around w/ bent sections and the different wobble they exhibit when sinking, if you've ever watched injured bait fish swim you know what I mean.

Have you tried the soft-dines?
PB's soft version of the MR series, they work also, but in my opinion not s good as the hard MR series.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Bruce,

I spent the first day I bought them bending the crap out of them and dropping them into a tub of water and then the second day in crystal clear water watching them react. 

I think the original hooks were horrible. I lost an unbelievable number of fish before switching them out. 

I bought a box full of them and the soft dines in both sizes. 

I have been using the Original to prevent the little fish from feasting on the smaller baits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

bbarton13 said:


> Bad ass day and great striper bro.



Thanks, Brandon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Fishn - the rain moved the fished around a bit. They will move back into a that area. I'm sure they are still there in decent numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nlytme said:


> I have been using the Original to prevent the little fish from feasting on the smaller baits.


 Ha,ha,ha, what a horrible problem to have.
You've been catching some quality fish.
Nothing like time on water.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great post bro! Nothing like some BW drag pullers with a nice striper to boot. It's been so hit or miss in that area lately with the temperature transition, but when it's good, there are some quality fish to show for.. Great job again! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

That's awesome!! Those Paul Browns are sweet.

Looks like nearly dusk in the striper photo, pretty late by then?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

It was around 1630. I had to head in or it may have been a very long night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Great pic dude. Guy did good with it.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

stewart_fish said:


> Great pic dude. Guy did good with it.



Was it you? Because if so, thanks again!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Great report. One of the only guys around here using the Paul Brown. In Texas, it's a staple of every trout fisherman's tackle box.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Great report. One of the only guys around here using the Paul Brown. In Texas, it's a staple of every trout fisherman's tackle box.



Sure is, I heard of the Corky years ago. I just never liked the action. My goal is to figure it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Another awesome report & great pics. Congrats on the striper, that's a beauty.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report. And a very nice photo of your striped bass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Excellent report and pictures Nick. Congrats on the great catches, especially that striper:notworthy:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Thanks, Jeff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

How dare you post a picture of a striper thats against the unwritten rules hahahaha

Thats what Im TALKING ABOUT!!!! Slay'em and Knock'em down best yak report Ive ever seen for inshore tip of the hat my friend tip of the hat


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

There are plenty of fish out there to be caught. Right place at the right time. I'm a lucky guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Beautiful striper! Your face had to be cold though!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

duckhunter38135 said:


> Beautiful striper! Your face had to be cold though!



It really wasn't too cold out yesterday evening, well not until the sun fell out of the sky.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesome fish man


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Paul Brown =


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Snook - that's a nice Trout. Lots of nice Trout caught every year on a huge variety of lures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Great afternoon on the water. Very nice striper!


----------

